# Wont drop below 250 and tons of smoke



## Jmk33764 (Jun 5, 2021)

First let me say hey. Just put the dyna glo wide body together and now doing  First season.  With everything shut it won't drop below 250 on factory gage. If I open the fire box vent a hair temp climbs way up. And tons of smoke no matter what I do. Any suggestions.?


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 5, 2021)

not familiar with your smoker but do you have your top vent wide open, how much charcoal, wood are you trying to burn, i would close the firebox vent and make sure top vent is open but maybe this is where these run at, i'm sure someone with more knowledge will be around to help you. also welcome to smf


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 5, 2021)

Too much fuel maybe? Are you using charcoal or wood?
By the way, I can't keep my off-set below 250 or 260 and keep a thin blue smoke. I run around 260 to 280 usually.


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 5, 2021)

Like they asked, wood or charcoal, and are you using lit, ashed over coals?   There will always be some thick smoke as charcoal/wood lights, requiring some finesse. Add lit coals, and when adding wood splits, keep the firebox open for a few minutes to "burn off". Some people don't start until after burning down a few splits to a bed of coals, then slowly/carefully adding them.

Those vertical offsets are designed to be efficient, and it sounds like yours is. You could use water on the bottom rack as a ~225*F heat sink til you figure it out, but you definitely do not want too much thick smoke.


----------



## Jmk33764 (Jun 5, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> Like they asked, wood or charcoal, and are you using lit, ashed over coals?   There will always be some thick smoke as charcoal/wood lights, requiring some finesse. Add lit coals, and when adding wood splits, keep the firebox open for a few minutes to "burn off". Some people don't start until after burning down a few splits to a bed of coals, then slowly/carefully adding them.
> 
> Those vertical offsets are designed to be efficient, and it sounds like yours is. You could use water on the bottom rack as a ~225*F heat sink til you figure it out, but you definitely do not want too much thick smoke.
> [/UOTE
> Lump hardwood. Half a





Hamdrew said:


> Like they asked, wood or charcoal, and are you using lit, ashed over coals?   There will always be some thick smoke as charcoal/wood lights, requiring some finesse. Add lit coals, and when adding wood splits, keep the firebox open for a few minutes to "burn off". Some people don't start until after burning down a few splits to a bed of coals, then slowly/carefully adding them.
> 
> Those vertical offsets are designed to be efficient, and it sounds like yours is. You could use water on the bottom rack as a ~225*F heat sink til you figure it out, but you definitely do not want too much thick smoke.


Hardwood lump. Half chimney. Lit with paper towel and a little oil on it. Let it burn for 20 minutes  till it turned almost white. Put it in fire box with 4 chunks of apple wood. Had top vent open firebox half open. Tons of smoke at 250. Opened firebox all the way. Kept climbing and even more smoke. Closed top vent nothing changed. Opened top and closed firebox. Same thing.  All changes I waited 20 minutes to see if any made a difference.


----------



## AWS (Jun 19, 2021)

I wouldn't trust the factory gauge.  I use a dual probe thermometer, one probe for the meat and one clips to the meat grate/grill in the smoker.  My factory gauge is over 100 degrees off..

This is what I use, there are others like it.

Amazon.com: Aveloki Digital Meat Thermometer, Wireless Meat Thermometer for Grilling with Dual Probe Food Cooking Thermometer for Smoker BBQ Grill Thermometer (Black): Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Henry P. (Jul 28, 2021)

I seem to have a similar issue.  I use a Dyna-Glow vertical propane smoker and it seems the lowest i can get it is about 248.  I use wood chunks and some wood chips to fill in.  I also use a separate thermometer to test the interior temp.  Weird thing is, the thermometer on the smoker shows it at 225.


----------

